# Killdeer ND Area



## tomstile (Jan 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about the bird hunting around Killdeer area? Never been there and thinking of a trip next fall. Any info on the hunting in that area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Internet scouting not allowed here.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry man if you need help this is not the place. Not very freindly here at all. They dont want anyone to shoot thier birds out there


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> Sorry man if you need help this is not the place. Not very freindly here at all. They dont want anyone to shoot thier birds out there


So .. you visit here why then? Nice attempt at distorting the truth. In actuality almost every guy here is super nice. We come here to relax, have fun, talk shop, and razz each other...

No we do not allow people to internet scout. There are plenty of public government websites that cover the best areas to hunt a given bird in the state.

We do not allow people to come here and troll for specific information. Majority opinion agrees with us, and the Admins/Mods are also in agreement, as it reduces friction.

If you have a problem with the lack of friendliness, you might consider why that perception exists in your mind. Could it possibly be your posting style and reputation? You have been one of the most vocal constant critics, and you won't seem to let it go.

Just a thought.

Ryan


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

R y a n said:


> kgpcr said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry man if you need help this is not the place. Not very freindly here at all. They dont want anyone to shoot thier birds out there
> ...


Ryan just my thought and doing a little razzing like you said. One thing i will say is that there are alot less people here this year than last. When a guys first post gets stomped with a one sentance reply thats not freindly. Of all the forums i visit this is the only one that i have EVER had a problem with. Mention a county here and its bad! I got my but chewed for that. If talking about a county is scouting then i give up. I dont need to scout i did not get to all the private land i had access to this year and i had time to hunt. i do like help out the newer people here, not giving specifics but some general info. like you said its available many other plcaces so its not classified information so why such taboo here?? giving spots would be bad general areas who cares. i just hate to see the new guys treated that way. the response to him could / should have been nicer! try this one out. 
Welcome to the board! Here in ND we had a banner year, the area of the state you talked about has alot of birds as do many other areas of the state. people had success in so many ares we could not list them all. Just to let you know we dont alow internet scouting here. we look forward to seeing you here! any way i will from now on be quiet on that subject.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

kgpcr said:


> Welcome to the board! Here in ND we had a banner year, the area of the state you talked about has alot of birds as do many other areas of the state. people had success in so many ares we could not list them all. Just to let you know we dont alow internet scouting here. we look forward to seeing you here! any way i will from now on be quiet on that subject.


That actually was well put the way you said that, but you have to keep in mind that these mods have to put up with this stuff day in and day out. So it gets very very old to them. I know if i was a mod i would be driven off the wall but they do a good job no matter how they say it.

Trust me if they didn't do such a good job on internet scouting they sure as hell would hear it.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> Trust me if they didn't do such a good job on internet scouting they sure as hell would hear it.


There is a reason this site is ranked #2 for a reason. Keep keepin on Mods b/c majority rules.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks guys..

Points taken...

kgpcr they only thing I'd add to your thoughts, is that it's not always the mods posting replies when someone asks the question.

So often times the mods are expected to come in and settle the issue on behalf of the entire site. Sometimes it also requires putting out a fire started by someone being tired and frustrated with those who come here looking only for that information.

And sometimes we don't even catch the question until after several people have already started being testy...

Simply telling someone that internet scouting is not allowed is short, brief, and to the point. It's not intended to be rude, controversial, or disrespectful.

However coming back and posting a sarcastic reply of


> "Sorry man if you need help this is not the place. Not very friendly here at all. They dont want anyone to shoot thier birds out there"...


That is the very definition of being disrespectful to this site.

Ryan


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If a person spent a little time reading the board, a couple of weeks he would get a feel for the place and learn what to ask and what not, who to PM and who to not. Not just come on a board and the first post is how many birds XXX miles from XXXX Can I get acess there?

I recently joined a hockey forum and I can tell you that in the last two weeks I can tell who is who on the board who I could ask a question to and that I would get an honest answer.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

If you think there is gold there, get out there and start digging. :wink: (That's how I like to think of it anyway.)


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I apologize upfront....Pembina is the place to be...


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Ryan
what bugs me is there are a heck of a lot of good people who dont come here any more due to the XXX XXXXX and the rudeness of some of the people here. I would have to say due to the PM's i have gotten i am not the only one who feels that way. There are some here who by just mentioning a county get psycho. thats just plain silly. Some here think they own the birds in ND and heaven forbid if some one comes out and hunts. Again i have no need of places to hunt. I have places i did not get to this year and i was out there for 5 trips but why not help some folks with some general info?? I agree no one wants thier honey hole out posted but no one is doing that. I think its time to lighten up a bit. what do the rest of you think??


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Just another thought. Who would be stupid enough to give away thier best spots?? Surely not the wise people here myself included but i am not wise LOL.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> Just another thought. Who would be stupid enough to give away thier best spots?? Surely not the wise people here myself included but i am not wise LOL.


I do not agree 100% on the extent the site has taken to hide spots, but I do think that it is a good idea to not give exact locations.

A lot of people found their good spots by word of mouth too.

On the other hand, if you give away your good spots there will be none left for you in the future.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

kgpcr said:


> Just another thought. Who would be stupid enough to give away thier best spots?? Surely not the wise people here myself included but i am not wise LOL.


Just leave it be how it is. There is so much i want to say to this and so much i just typed and deleted but im gonna try to keep the peace......it is how it is, give it a rest


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

another word of advice to people who want to know some locations......spend some time on this site, give some positve insight, respect everyone, and make friends. Once people get to know you, you might just get a few pm's in your box with some insight on spots


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If people name spots.........people complain.

If people don't name spots.............people complain.

I don't blame people for getting touchy when their favorite spot is named. People are easy to criticize until it's their honey hole that's named and a thread has 1000 views.

With gas over $3/gallon nowadays, I feel for people who spend thousands of dollars each season scouting, only to see their work labeled for others to benefit.

Sticks and Stones everyone, we learned it a long time ago. We're doing the best we can to keep people happy. If you have any suggestions, there is a CONTACT US link on every page of the site. Otherwise, let's just keep the insults and slander to ourselves.

Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> If people name spots.........people complain.
> 
> If people don't name spots.............people complain.
> 
> ...


I was given precise spots from a very nice person on here just a week ago, personal honey holes that were great, but I would never expect them to be posted on the sight. Nor would I eveer repeat them to anyone else.

One thing you residents don't seem to grasp is the amount of internet scouting that goes on and how it concentrates hunters and hunting pressure.

I internet scout everytime I see something interesting on any of the many sites I visit complete with written notes ect. I am sure many other out of staters lke me do as well, its just foolish to put your locations on the forum, bad for everyone. Good for us bad for you.

As mods we have to have rules and live by them, we are required to respect them also.

Maybe we should come up with a sticky on each forum to explain the scouting rule and simply refer people to it so they can understand without being offended.

The Mods and especially Chris have no incentive to offend anyone or limit the number of people that get involved with this site.


----------

